# a fix for your rusty old canning rack



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have one of those water bath canners with a rack that went to rust. I detest having to clean rust out of the canner every time I use it. I threw the rack out.
It's a big canner, holds 13 pints, today 13 pints of sauerkraut. Not sure how many quarts. This works on either the standard size or the big canner size.

I saw this online (link to follow) just zip tie the smaller size jar rings upside up, standard size not wide mouth size to fill the bottom of the canner. The canner stays pretty nice rust wise. The jars don't touch the bottom of the canner. The jars don't tip over easily when trying to get them out. It only takes a few minutes to put together. 

Hope this helps anyone with the rusty canning rack problem.
Here are some instructions: Get Off The Rack: A DIY Alternative To The Canning Rack


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

What a co-ink-a-----, I recently posted a video about this on my blog! 

Falmouth Farm: Make-Do Canning Rack


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

lol - it won't let me type "d ink" silly computers.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks Pam, what size jars can you can in a water bath canner in a double layer? Pints? I've never tried that, excellent idea. Thanks.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I was actually doing a double stack in a pressure canner, but did try the wb canner rack in the pc, but it was too big...reason I ended up making the mason jar ring rack. I have seen a ginormous stainless steel wb canner made by Ball though. It has a glass lid too & I'm sure it cost a pretty penny.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

A stainless rack is available, but pricey. The rings will rust eventually, just like the original rack.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Pam in KY said:


> I was actually doing a double stack in a pressure canner, but did try the wb canner rack in the pc, but it was too big...reason I ended up making the mason jar ring rack. I have seen a ginormous stainless steel wb canner made by Ball though. It has a glass lid too & I'm sure it cost a pretty penny.


I think mine is a 33 quart water bath canner. I might be able to do two layers if it was half pint jars, though I've never tried it. It's just like the regular water bath canner, thin enamel (so damage will rust) and just bigger, over two burners.

Necessity is the mother of invention! :bowtie: 

I haven't tried the rack in my pressure cooker, though, next time I take it out, I'm going to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Saw that idea awhile back and shared it with my DD!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I have an old round cookie cooling rack I use in a stainless pot that I use when I don't have a full load for the big canner. I had to cut one ring off but it works great and as long as I remember to take it out when I am done no rust on it.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

When my rack gave out in my BB canner, my DH wove me a new one out of coat hangers. Works great!


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I tried the homemade ring rack and the jars don't stay upright. I bought a round cake rack for $4.


----------

